# Beef Jerky with Cherry



## smokyjeep (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got done making some beef jerky.

It turned out better then any store bought!

I cured it over night with sea salt, steak sauce

garlic powder, black pepper and crushed red pepper.

And the next day, I smoked it for 11 hours on low temp maybe

160 to 190 with some cherry wood and a little pecan!

Had to finish drying it in the oven. I only have the one pic. Been so busy.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds and looks good!! Nice job!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2011)

looks great but dont blink..... It'll be gone.......


----------



## smokyjeep (Feb 23, 2011)

boykjo said:


> looks great but dont blink..... It'll be gone.......


Oops I blinked! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will just make more!


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, you better vac pac some for a rainy day.

Looks awesome!

Todd


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 23, 2011)

Beef jerky don't last long in my house lol.. nice job it looks real good


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 23, 2011)

MMMMMMMMM Jerky

Looks awsome


----------

